# Nintendo 3DS and Zelda Ocarina of Time *3D*



## Prince of Cats (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey TTF!

I just saw a commercial for Zelda ... Ocarina of Time ... 

... that's the one for the 64 if you didn't know ...

but now it's in 3D on the Nintendo 3DS handheld

I have no interest in buying a gaming system, but if it's the same plot and gameplay as the original I'll have to get one of these. A 3D Mario 64 would be great too

Do any members have a 3DS? Does the 3D work well?


----------



## Wellington (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes the 3d works perfectly fine on my Nintendo 3DS. I have been using it from quite a long time.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jun 20, 2011)

Come on, I know I'm not the only TTFer that loves/d Zelda 64 :*D


----------

